# My Foster Baby



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Oh my they both are georgeous, are you sure you are going to be able to let her go??? She looks soo sweet. It is wonderful what you are doing


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Mee,

That's great!! I should be doing something like that if I wasn't moving around every 3-4 months.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Mee, She is beautifull. what you are doing is so wonderful. 
Bless you heart


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OH! She is very cute!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

She is so pretty!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Wow! Congrats!  

~Elegant


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Mee,what you are doing is wonderful







Doing rescue is what i plan on doing when I retire. I just do not have enough time now & it wouldnt be fair.Good for you


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

How cute! I know it would break my heart to let them go, the first to the last I'm sure isnt much different! Thats an awesome thing you are doing







Maybe when the butt sniffin' stops your little one will ease up


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Stephanie, 
She is an absolute darling. She will be very hard to let go!
Charmaine


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww, what a sweetie!! That's so great that you're doing this


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

He is adorable!!! Both babies are!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow what a good heart you have







, but I too would have a problem letting her go, she would have to stay with me forever, she is so cute


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

They look like they will have so much fun together! I wouldnt be able to let her go. How long do you keep a foster dog?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

cute little guy, it's going to be hard to let him go. your furbaby is so cute


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What a beautiful little dog. It's going to be hard to let him go.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

what a cute dog! u r a great person for doing this


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

They are both soo cute!! Congrats!!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

You are totally the bomb, MEE! This is definitely good for your soul. You will definitely give them the love they deserve! Much props to you!!!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

that dog is cute!!! at least jongee knows how to hold her ground.







lol


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Mee,

Congratulations....Adorable. I know that if 3MaltMom is your mentor than you will do just great....Her heart is big as they come...and she obviously is helping you because your heart is too.

Susan


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww...







I think thats such a good thing to take a foster pup in. I wish I could but I live at home and you know the drill in some house holds... "your living under our roof and you follow our rules"... soo.. i'm not allowed another dog for any reason.









But.. I applaud you for helping a homeless pup and giving him a good home (even it its only temp.) ... (watch you end up keeping him.. hehe)


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

What a cutie, looks just like Benji


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! How very silly of me







I just noticed this post, Stephanie.

We had already been talking thru PM's, and I was wondering why you hadn't posted a thread on your new little foster.

You're the absolute perfect foster Mom. Not many have their heart and sole so involved. You are an Angel.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Aug 1 2005, 04:12 PM
> *with lots of help and advise, and encouragement from 3MaltMom, i finally got my foster baby yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yes, the first one will determine whether you become a foster failure or not! I am in a rescue group and it is very tough because they bond to you so fast. My husband always gives me a hard time when I interview people who want one of my fosters. He says I make it hard to adopt so I can keep them longer.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Stephanie...how is your foster baby doing?


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh, she is a cutie! How did her pelvis get broken? Poor honey....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You Go Girlfriend!! In such a short time, you have made such a difference. Not only do the little furbabies LOVE you, I love you as well. You, my dear, are totally AWESOME!!!









Keep up the good work~~We're ALL here for you...


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Wow...you have been busy! That is an adorable picture of the two babies.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Thats great you found a home for him. Poor other baby Shitzuh!!! Thats so great of you taking in these poor fosters


----------

